# How many of YOU guys can COOK?



## dheeraj_kumar (May 28, 2008)

My mom left to office, and asked me to make myself roast potatoes for the chapathis, so I was wondering how many of you people can cook, since this is a almost male dominant forum. Please vote in the poll, and dont post dumb stuff like "i can cook" "i cant" since thats what you answer in the poll. Post why/why not. And if you can, what can you?

INSTANT FOODS LIKE MAGGI EXCLUDED!!!!!!

That goes for you pathik.


----------



## Pathik (May 28, 2008)

If Maggi counts, then me.


----------



## desiibond (May 28, 2008)

I cook to an extent that I take lunch box everyday to office, can cook veg, nonveg, chinese (noodles, fried rice etc), pickles.

My best dish to date is Paneer Makhani.

one damn good site for andhra foods: sailusfood.com


----------



## ring_wraith (May 28, 2008)

Lol... I am hopeless at cooking. I'm pretty sure I'd screw up Maggi too.


----------



## Hitboxx (May 28, 2008)

Hehe, nice topic, I already smell the aroma 

I can cook, not much fancy, but I can get by the everyday daal-chawal routine, though I eat non-veg too, but never tried cooking it, yet to come to terms with cutting meat. I also love soups 

I can't do roti/paratha things, rice and the varieties are my comfort zone.


----------



## desiibond (May 28, 2008)

^^hahaha. all you need is one stay away from home and bad hotels in your locality. inside a month you will master cooking


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

d00d, if women can work, then men can c00k. There is nothing special about being able to c00k.
I have been c00king since the past five years and I have experienced no problems at all. Its riddiculously easy, easier than even linux.


----------



## subratabera (May 28, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Its riddiculously easy, easier than even linux.


What a comparison.


----------



## desiibond (May 28, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> d00d, if women can work, then men can c00k. There is nothing special about being able to c00k.
> I have been c00king since the past five years and I have experienced no problems at all. Its riddiculously easy, easier than even linux.


 
does this mean that using linux is easY??


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 28, 2008)

Cooking is fairly a simple deal , its not any thing big .I started of at my teens Now can cook almost any type of non-veg food (special) and Now trying specialization in south indian food since been its my favorite . I tried first to cook food when was 8 yrs old ,unfortunately that was a failed attempt .and the food is cooked on weekends .and if my my future wife runs away I don't have to worry about food ..So guys learn it 

Now cook list
Bengali 
Punjabi 
South Indian (under learning process ) ,


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2008)

I can make tea,coffee for sure.I have tried Dosa and Appam which is kinda OK(but I dont prefer cooking).
I can make rice(since rice is our primary food).
nonveg items =not specialized in.but specialized in eating.

I tried one chat item successfully.it is "paav bhaji" -I really liked it.but it is not at all available in my town.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 28, 2008)

praka123 said:


> I tried one chat item successfully.it is "paav bhaji" -I really liked it.but it is not at all available in my town.



Where do you stay? Udipi? There is a famous restaurant called 'Apsara' in Udipi. I think there you can get pav bhaaji!


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2008)

^oh!? kerala 40kms northeast of Kochin.  udupi is 500kms north 
well,with more NI immigrants,now there are few chat shops opening here,but I dont prefer eating in unhygenic shops


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 28, 2008)

^^ you can get those pav buns in supermarkets... and make the bhaji yourself...


----------



## ray|raven (May 28, 2008)

^ I'm guessing that's what he did 



praka123 said:


> I tried one chat item successfully.it is "paav bhaji" -I really liked it.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

desiibond said:


> does this mean that using linux is easY??


*hell ya it is*


----------



## sreevirus (May 28, 2008)

I don't seem to know what category I fall into... Maybe its _I can cook but_ my menu is very limited. I can make excellent paneer masala, mutter-paneer, chicken biryani, roast chicken masala, etc. and some other odd dishes.  

I also experiment with food, and I made some good stuff. Like once I tried to make some chicken dish, just improvised with spices and marinated the pieces in yogurt. It turned out to be mindblowing (so much for modesty). 


@Metalhead, I'm not being a male chauvinistic pig, but I read it somewhere once that the best chefs in the world are men.


----------



## Pathik (May 28, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> INSTANT FOODS LIKE MAGGI EXCLUDED!!!!!!
> 
> That goes for you pathik.



BTW, I can also make great Sandwiches, Lassi & toast the Pav's for Pav Bhaji. Does it count now?


----------



## ray|raven (May 28, 2008)

^Lolz.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 28, 2008)

being a keralite, i can do some south Indian ones like Sambar, idli, doosa, uppumaav[wat to call it in english???ahh got it: saltmangotree!!!!] 
nd im a veg, so dun need to learn ny non veg. Also makes coffee, tea etc
caution: I cook only when im starving


----------



## koolbluez (May 28, 2008)

Does making great tea/coffee count as cooking?


----------



## karmanya (May 28, 2008)

. Want chinese or italian? I'm your guy. Want to commit suicide- eat my indian food


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> ^^ you can get those pav buns in supermarkets... and make the bhaji yourself...



oh boy!u got it !I am doing the same.  I got everest or someother pav bhaji masala and thats it!


----------



## koolbluez (May 28, 2008)

Pathik said:


> If Maggi counts, then me.


Maggie's weak in Maths... she can't count.... so u cant cook


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 28, 2008)

I could cook to some extent but not now.I had my mom force me into making Chappati's & Egg Omlette.I had a good practice but now lost all touch from it.I have to learn though as my dad is an expert cook & need a lot of time & patience to take tips from him.


----------



## tarey_g (May 28, 2008)

Idhar to maggie banana bhi nahi aata


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 28, 2008)

Cooking is my third favorite thing or you can say hobby after Gaming and reading books.
Can make all the usual stuff and like to try new dishes in vacations.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (May 28, 2008)

I can cook most of the veg dishes, and can arrange a decent morning breakfast too.


----------



## Pathik (May 28, 2008)

koolbluez said:


> Maggie's weak in Maths... she can't count.... so u cant cook



Yea. Maybe. But Maggie Q is surely hot. Isnt it?


----------



## y2j826 (May 28, 2008)

i know how to eat only, not more then that . . .


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 28, 2008)

Tea,Coffee,Chapatis,chilly Paneer,shakes,pasta are all i can manage to cook.I prefer eating though because I am awful at cooking.
But i cook good Paneer


----------



## kumarmohit (May 28, 2008)

Hmm lets see:
Chai i know but i do not drink.
Can boil eggs,
Can boil rice,
Can boil potatoes.
Can make aloo tikkis, (frying)

Does maggi count?

Challi bhoon sakata hoon. (roast)
My cooking primarily revolves around boiling but I can fry 1 thing and roast 1 thing too.

MUMMY! PIZZA HUT KA PHONE NUMBER KAHAN RAKHA HAI?


----------



## lywyre (May 28, 2008)

Well, I can, but ...


----------



## INS-ANI (May 29, 2008)

being a clg students, sometime all-nite studies brings up the cook in my soul...
so by hit and trial,commonsense, desperation we tend to make something to eat....so in next few tear, i am gonna be better!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 29, 2008)

Heh .. Me started cooking some time back after getting fed up of all the hotels around. Started good , even posted my adventure's picture to my Flickr account  .. But cooking takes hell lotta time and thats a luxury for me .. So these days all cooking utensils are biting dust .. I usually make breakfast for me daily though .. 

Btw .. Its not cooking thats cumbersome .. Its dishwashing afterwards ..


----------



## din (May 29, 2008)

Coffe, tea, boiled rice and curry (called kanji and curry in malayalam), salads and yes, egg omlet too. (I am pure veg, but eat egg rarely)

But I do these only when there is no other option


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 29, 2008)

Just Maggi..  

I prepared tea once... dunno how was it..my dad's staff people drank it and they didn't complain


----------



## din (May 29, 2008)

@Quiz_Master

Did they ever came back to your house ?

After you went back to your room, your Dad announced - Now, this is a lesson for all those who are lazy at work. I am sure you do not want this any more right ? If you do not want this again, work properly in office 

_LOL, was just kidding _


----------



## blueshift (May 29, 2008)

I can cook whatever my Mom cooks.


----------



## praka123 (May 29, 2008)

@din: do you know how to prepare _*Holige*_?(esp konkanastha ppl knows that in Mangalapuram and all )  .I need to come to your den then!

edit:
recipe here:
*www.aayisrecipes.com/2006/04/29/pooran-poliholigeobbattu/


----------



## eggman (May 29, 2008)

I can cook people!!!
nahi samje..........
Mein logo ko paka sakta hoon apne jhel jokes suna suna ke!!!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 29, 2008)

@praka uncle

I just had some obbattu, but since I bought this in a shop, it was slightly thinner than the one at the pic, they cant spend too much pooran na... tasted good though


----------



## din (May 29, 2008)

Prakash,

No, we do not make that sweet at home. But I got what you meant, we bought it many times. Very sweet n nice.

My favorite is puttu and kadala


----------



## praka123 (May 29, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> @praka uncle
> 
> I just had some obbattu, but since I bought this in a shop, it was slightly thinner than the one at the pic, they cant spend too much pooran na... tasted good though


Is it available in Madras?

@Din:well,my fav is Appam and Kozhi Curry  .
In veg :I like jain food items  (pav bhaji anyone?).
Obviously,being Syrian Catholic means Non-Veg 
well,Holige was available in my town sometime back.but not now  .


----------



## prasad_den (May 29, 2008)

I can cook... and eat what I cook (its not that bad..sometimes turns out very good also). But nothing fancy, and I won't fool myself saying that I'm a master chef.. 


*showoff*
Let me see.. I can do the following:
Make idlis and dosas (that includes batter preparation)
make uppama, poha, poori, chapathi (again including dough preparation)
make onion-tomato chutney, or aloo masala for the above
make rice, and again aloo as side dish
make some evening snacks (like pakoda, bajji)
make tea and coffee
and of course, maggi..sorry..top ramen.. 

So basically, 1. I can survive by myself, and 2. I need to improve in side-dish dept..


----------



## din (May 29, 2008)

Prakash, that is available in Mattancherry (Wahan pe kya nahi milega !)

Want me to buy some and courier you ? Seriously.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 29, 2008)

Can someone tell me how to cook 'poot'? When I had been to Ernakulam(Near Flower Junction), there is a small restaurant where I had it. Hmmm........unforfortunately, nobody makes it here in Mumbai/Thane!


----------



## din (May 29, 2008)

Yaar, you have got any relatives near flower junction , Cochin ? Theres a small Krishna Temple, know that ? 

mentime, puttu + kadala + pappadam + pazham + coffee = the bestestestest thing in the world


----------



## praka123 (May 29, 2008)

^oh,you had visited ernakulam?flower junction ?near padma?
"Putt" must be available in Bombay esp Matunga area  .else there are lot of kerala style restaurents na?


----------



## blueshift (May 29, 2008)

Isn't _putta_ a 'steamed rice powder thing' mixed with coconut and eaten with milk?  
There are also ready-made packets for 'putta' in any Keralite store. Haven't tried though.
I love putta too..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 29, 2008)

Just add some water to rice powder nd some coconut peels. Fill it in a cylinder with a metal grill or a metal plate with small holes for steam to get in nd place it over an airtight vessel containing water nd allow the whole steam to pass through the mixture, nd its all ready.
Its one of the easiest Kerala dishes.

Just add some water to rice powder nd some coconut peels. Fill it in a cylinder with a metal grill or a metal plate at bottom with small holes for steam to get in nd place it over an airtight vessel containing water nd allow the whole steam to pass through the mixture, nd its all ready.
Its one of the easiest Kerala dishes.


----------



## blueshift (May 29, 2008)

Don't add too much of water..just a little more than you use while making _chapatis_ and mix well with coconut scrap.
And you can eat by adding sugar and milk.

Traditionally it's made by wrapping in banana leaves..am I right?


----------



## victor_rambo (May 29, 2008)

din said:


> Yaar, you have got any relatives near flower junction , Cochin ? Theres a small Krishna Temple, know that ?


Don't know that, but just minutes away from Flower Junction, there is Thirumalai Devasthan(TD)(I think its a Balaji Temple). We used to stay there in those rooms meant for visitors.

Do you stay there?



praka123 said:


> ^oh,you had visited ernakulam?flower junction ?near padma?



Umm no. I don't know about Krishna temple. Do you stay near flower junction?



praka123 said:


> "Putt" must be available in Bombay esp Matunga area  .else there are lot of kerala style restaurents na?


Matunga is famous here for south indian dishes, though I have never been there due to lack of company 



blueshift said:


> Isn't _putta_ a 'steamed rice powder thing' mixed with coconut and eaten with milk?
> There are also ready-made packets for 'putta' in any Keralite store. Haven't tried though.
> I love putta too..


Yaaa, and I think they also serve some 'chhole' like yellow veg preparation and a wet 'papad'......God...that tasted so cool!



dOm1naTOr said:


> Just add some water to rice powder nd some coconut peels. Fill it in a cylinder with a metal grill or a metal plate with small holes for steam to get in nd place it over an airtight vessel containing water nd allow the whole steam to pass through the mixture, nd its all ready.
> Its one of the easiest Kerala dishes.


Wow! I will ask my mom to try this.



blueshift said:


> Don't add too much of water..just a little more than you use while making _chapatis_ and mix well with coconut scrap.


Will ask my mom to be careful about this.


----------



## din (May 29, 2008)

Rohan

my house is like 20 KMs away from that (away from Cochin city), but I have relatives there, near flower junction Ernakulam. And yes, I know the temple which you mentioned. That is the main temple, the Krishna temple I mentioned is small. I was wondering why you came there, like just a visit or having relatives out there, that is why I asked.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 29, 2008)

^I have my relatives approx 3 mins(walking) away from Flower junction. He was the cable operator of that area. I think he has recentl changed his business. I don't remember what his business is now!


----------



## praka123 (May 29, 2008)

@rohan:that temple(Tirumala Devaswom) and all is for Gowd Saraswath brahmins(or we call them konkani's in kerala.sry Din  ) .even that area and main kochin city is dominated by konkani merchants.for eg:Jayalakshmi silks,shenoy's theatres and all 

@rohan: are you real native of bombay? or migrated from kanara?


----------



## victor_rambo (May 29, 2008)

^Ya, I am a 'Konkani' GSB 

Ya, that area is dominated by us........I know there is a big perfume company there 'TMV Shenoy'

I am not sure if am a native of Kerala or Karnataka.
My mom and dad were born and brought up in Mumbai itself.
My mom's father was a native of Udipi and he migrated to Mumbai in his early teenage for work.

My father's father's case may also be similar, but I don't know exactly.

Anywayz, I am born and brought up in Mumabi itself.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 29, 2008)

Actually puttu needs much less water than chapati. Just add very small amount of water nd make sure the rice powder still feels semi powdery nd steam can easily pass thru it.
Also dont force the powder into the cylinder. There shud be enuf room for the steam to escape from top.
U can but readymade cylinder for puttu  called 'puttu kutti' from ny utensil stores nywhere in Kerala.

And its not usually takes with milk. 
Puttu nd kadala curry is much famous nd puttu + banana[small ones like Palayankodan] too is gud.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 29, 2008)

^I will look for those 'puttu hutti' here in mumbai......may be I find something similar if not that exact thing!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 29, 2008)

do u need a photo?

and traditionally it was made on coconut shells [the inner hard shell] or [cheratta]


----------



## praka123 (May 29, 2008)

why nobody prefer non-veg here? 
I dont like Tandoors.always spicy south indian non-veg.
while I was studying in Coimbatore,TN there we can get very good non-veg items though very costly in hotels.there is this chettinadu items.Hyderabad biriyani(much better than malabar biriyani),also andhra meals is very tasty and very hot (yeah,Achaar's) 

We eat Chicken,mutton and beef. beef is very popular but I dont like it! 

Do you know that except Malayalees,most south indians I have seen prefer vegetarian diet? 

oh wait!it is supposed to be a who know cooking thread?  continue pls


----------



## victor_rambo (May 29, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> do u need a photo?
> 
> and traditionally it was made on coconut shells [the inner hard shell] or [cheratta]


Ya, it will be most helpful. Thanks bro, you have been very helpful 
Even though you have described it, I am still not able to visualize it.


----------



## praka123 (May 29, 2008)

praka123 said:


> why nobody prefer non-veg here?
> I dont like Tandoors.always spicy south indian non-veg.
> while I was studying in Coimbatore,TN there we can get very good non-veg items though very costly in hotels.there is this chettinadu items.Hyderabad biriyani(much better than malabar biriyani),also andhra meals is very tasty and very hot (yeah,Achaar's)
> 
> ...



Puttu,Kadala


   *bp3.blogger.com/_6HcYnC_L3Es/SAbnyQwOAAI/AAAAAAAABg0/yQGvWkHdoWA/s320/DSCF3637.JPG


----------



## din (May 30, 2008)

@dOm1naTOr

Three types of puttu are there

1. Chiratta Puttu (coconut shell one)

2. Kuzha puttu (bamboo one)

3. Nool puttu (this is fake puttu , not related to puttu at all, just the name similar, this is like noodles, some people call it Idiyappam too)


----------



## victor_rambo (May 30, 2008)

din said:


> @dOm1naTOr
> 
> Three types of puttu are there
> 
> ...


Din,

I think what Praka has posted is Chiratta puttu.(or is osmething totally different? Beef? Mutton?)


----------



## din (May 30, 2008)

Yes, that is chiratta puttu. The rice used may be different, thats the dark color. I think for chiratta puttu, we use boiled rice (or whatever it is called lol, dark color one) and for bamboo one - white rice.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 30, 2008)

@rohan
here are some pics
*img99.imageshack.us/img99/6098/1003573lm2.th.jpg
*img164.imageshack.us/img164/681/1003575wu7.th.jpg
*img45.imageshack.us/img45/4203/1003576sb1.th.jpg


----------



## praka123 (May 30, 2008)

@domi:you went to adukkala to take pics


----------



## victor_rambo (May 30, 2008)

Domi,
Thanks a lot......btw I didn't think they would be so big!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 30, 2008)

yup, i had to climb up to take the utensil from the kitchen room birth. 

nd its not so big. Just over a foot long including the bottom tank.


----------



## johny rico (May 30, 2008)

Cooking is pretty simple!!! it's eating it that's difficult   i can cook sambar,dosa,and lots of different sweets  i tried making soup noodles but noodles dissolved in the soup   had to drink the noodles then


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 30, 2008)

always make sure that its someone else who wud eat it. If he somehow liked it, then make him ur favorite tester


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2008)

now serve me the special dish for today


----------



## phreak0ut (May 30, 2008)

Great thread! I wanted to create this, but something was holding me back. Never mind. Well, I can cook the very basic stuff. I can prepare tea, coffee,etc. Can make good omlletes  Can prepare rice but my chapatis always come out a bit hard. Just started with chapatis  I want to learn to cool non-veg, but I just can't bear to touch the meat  I love eating chicken 

Please post cooking tips as well. We can share a lot of things and we can show that we are not (only) nerds


----------



## desiibond (May 30, 2008)

^^ add little bit of oil along with water (2 for 10 chapatis) while making chapati roll out of wheat flour.


----------



## prasad_den (May 30, 2008)

^^ And more importantly, knead the dough for a long time until it becomes really soft...!!


----------



## praka123 (May 30, 2008)

I am a "specialist" in using "Tang"


----------



## blueshift (May 30, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> And its not usually takes with milk.
> Puttu nd kadala curry is much famous nd puttu + banana[small ones like Palayankodan] too is gud.



We had a keralite neighbour..and they used to cook in banana leaves..and taken wid milk and sugar. It tastes really good.

what is kadal curry btw and how to make it?


----------



## krates (May 30, 2008)

here you all go 

*www.netkushi.com/recipies/


----------



## goobimama (May 30, 2008)

I can make chapatis (I have to make for my brothers when folks are gone out), the usual rice-dal-fried fish-vegetables, french fries, and a couple of chicken dishes. Nothing special, but I can survive.


----------



## krates (May 30, 2008)

www.webindia123.com/cookery/index.htm


----------



## dashang (May 30, 2008)

Well, I can cook Upma, Sheera, Maggi, Roti [not in circle], Make tea, coffee and dhoklas


----------



## phreak0ut (May 30, 2008)

@dashang- What's this Sheera?


----------



## Pathik (May 30, 2008)

Its a sweet dish. White, sweet, granular, mushy.


----------



## din (May 30, 2008)

Sheera = Kheer ? Or kheer is solid type and sheera liqid kinda ?


----------



## blueshift (May 30, 2008)

^ No. Kheer is liquid. Sheera is not kheer.

Sheera is solid. Its actually like _Upma_(made using _Rawa_).
It is made using rawa, water, milk, ghee, banana(sometimes).


----------



## din (May 30, 2008)

Oh I got it. Sheera, white in color, very sweet, soft, can't keep it for lot of days etc right ?


----------



## trublu (May 30, 2008)

I can't even prepare dough for making chapati .Some time back,my mother taught me how to make tea,but i've forgotten it now (my 12-yr old cousin learnt it when he was 8 ).


----------



## praka123 (May 30, 2008)

anybody can give me some tip on preparing dharwad peda?  wow!so sweet it was!


----------



## ancientrites (May 31, 2008)

i am a sweet lover and just yesterday i made lots of gulab jamuns and julebis.
Rohan shenoy have you heard of place called KARKALA.its my native place and i live here.


----------



## ico (May 31, 2008)

Rofl!........Mai-ne Maggi zindagi mein 15 se kum baar khayi hogi........ I hate Maggi.....

BTW...I can cook, but..........


----------



## johny rico (Jun 2, 2008)

does anybody know how to cook spicy pizzas(very very HOT) or sweet pizzas?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^i can...nowadays you get ready to cook toppins.. 
and you already get pizza breads in the market..


----------



## Angie1313 (Jun 2, 2008)

well i'm not a guy but I can make a mean piece of toast!!


----------

